# Nikon D7000



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone got one/had experience of one? I have a chance of buying one used with a low shutter count at a good price.

My problem is I've always been a Canon man so have no idea how it works (but it gets good reviews)

I was thinking of pairing it up with a 50mm f1.4 as a walkabout lens but again I'm open to suggestions when it comes to glass. Must be fast,good in low light and be wide-ish.

Any advice would be welcome.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a D7000, nice camera. Lots of info at http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=272974

Reports of some cameras with focus issues, camera does have focus micro adjustment but not enough to correct focus on some cameras.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

yes d7000 is a good camera, and you can get a 50mm 1.8 lens, the nikon one and is a good lens and cheap.

All the nikon lenses are good, I have a 40mm 2.8 lens and is great.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its a great camera Nick, just be aware new ones are around the 500 mark so don't pay over the odds


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Its a great camera Nick, just be aware new ones are around the 500 mark so don't pay over the odds


Really? The one I'm in for is £400 but the cheapest I've seen a body only is £599. If I could buy one for £500 new I'd snap it up! Unless I'm being particularly short sighted?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Any thoughts on this:
Sigma 24-70 mm f2.8 EX IF HSM

Looks like it would compliment the Nikon well?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://hdewcameras3.rtrk.co.uk/?scid=61928&kw=7186002&pub_cr_id=26116756481

There you go £495, maybe even cheaper on digitalrev.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> http://hdewcameras3.rtrk.co.uk/?scid=61928&kw=7186002&pub_cr_id=26116756481
> 
> There you go £495, maybe even cheaper on digitalrev.


You absolute legend!

Thanks for that!!


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

And £479 on DigitalRev where I bought my Sony from D'oh!


----------

